# C40 Pictures



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my non B-stay C40. I have replaced the original headset with a CK, new Fizik Arione saddle, Ritchey Pro stem, and Continental GP 4000s tires.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Ahhh...that is a sweet ride!

thanks for the post...:thumbsup:


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. It isn't the newest or the lightest thing on the block any more, but I think I would have a hard time riding anything else, except another Colnago.


----------

